# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  DNP Thread

## JuliusPleaser

Started my first cycle of DNP today at 125mg. My highest dose will be 250mg. I will do this for a month straight. If I go higher, to 325mg, then I will only be doing 3 weeks. 

I know many people hear DNP and instantly think death, but the only way you can kill yourself is via overdose which is not respecting the compound. I have friends who have taken it multiple times without any problems whatsoever and higher dosages that I will be taking. IN other words, like insulin , DNP is demonized without realizing its deaths were from abuse or ignorance, like insulin. Point is, I am no where near the "death dose" nor will I ever reach anywhere near it.

My main priority is fat loss. Those of you who followed my threads about me getting fat as hell because of my wife and I going through IVF treatment should know I've been complaining for months. Despite all kinds of dieting, my hormones were just out of wack due to HCG and Clomid being blasted to get my levels up. I would have taken DNP during those months but I didn't want to take any risks lowering my sperm count via some heating mechanism. Although I found no literature other than one study where mice given DNP suffered a very small and negligible, I didn't want to risk it. But now my wife is pregnant, I figured there is no risk. Should this pregnancy fail soon, I can always jump off DNP and be ok within days, whereas, if I took test, I would need months to recover. Moreover, the gyms are closed and DNP, being so powerful and can raise your metabolism by 54%, there is no real need to do anything. So with quarantines, now is the perfect time to take it and sit around at home while eating low calories. 

Today is 3/22/2020

I currently weight: 245lbs at 5'11. I am technically obese and I estimate I am least 20% bf. 

I took my first dosage of 125mg at 11 am. Within an hour I began to feel the effects, similar to a niacin flush. My hands are cold, due to low blood sugar.

I will take 125mg for a week then bump it up to 250mg. Apparently, with DNP, one could lose .5 to 1lb of fat per DAY. 

I will keep a log here daily, but probably won't because you apparently gain water while on and then when you get off, it goes away and your fat loss is seen.

So I will probably either do weekly pics or report and do a before and after at the end of the cycle.

----------


## jimbosmith316

Following

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 2:

Yesterday I fasted until the afternoon, and I only consumed 1300 calories. 

Weighed myself today; went from 245.5 to 242.2 this am.

----------


## jimbosmith316

> Day 2:
> 
> Yesterday I fasted until the afternoon, and I only consumed 1300 calories. 
> 
> Weighed myself today; went from 245.5 to 232.2 this am.


Great job! Do you monitor your temperature?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## JuliusPleaser

No I didn't but I when I grabbed by fat stomach and it felt warmer.

At this dose I experienced no sweating of any kind or discomfort. I did get a niacin-like flush but that's it.

----------


## jimbosmith316

> No I didn't but I when I grabbed by fat stomach and it felt warmer.
> 
> At this dose I experienced no sweating of any kind or discomfort. I did get a niacin-like flush but that's it.


Might need to find some and try it, cautiously of course.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Like insulin , this gets a bad rap because you can die, but you have to be very stupid to kill yourself on either.

----------


## Livinlean

> Day 2:
> 
> Yesterday I fasted until the afternoon, and I only consumed 1300 calories. 
> 
> Weighed myself today; went from 245.5 to 232.2 this am.


Is that a typo? You lost 13lbs?

----------


## JuliusPleaser

lol, yes typo, i will correct, thank you

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 3

Weight: 240.2

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 4 

Weight: 239.9

Now I did eat an extra meal last night because I was hungry, and didn't weigh myself until after I had coffee, so probably a few ounces less. 

Also, I am not doing ANY cardio, which if I were, would probably be losing even more. I want to see what DNP can do without any assistance at all.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 5

239.5 but haven't gone to the bathroom yet, so assuming a few ounces less again, going to up the dose today now that I know I have no allergic reaction to it.

Will be taking 250mg for rest of cycle.

----------


## Livinlean

> Day 5
> 
> 239.5 but haven't gone to the bathroom yet, so assuming a few ounces less again, going to up the dose today now that I know I have no allergic reaction to it.
> 
> Will be taking 250mg for rest of cycle.


How would you know after 4 days that you have no allergic reaction?

I didn't break out in hives until week 3-4 during my 2017 nationals prep. Started at 100mg and got up to 150mg. The plan was a low dosed cycle with a longer duration. Haven't touched it since nor would I ever as I personally find clen and T3 much easier to handle.

I think my allergies were abnormally bad as well. Even after starting anti-histamine and dropping the DNP it took over a week for the hives to disappear. Online I've heard of people not even dropping DNP but adding benadryl and the hives/rash disappear right away... I'm likely part of the unlucky few but worth sharing my experience

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 6

250mg but weight 239.4, again, didn't go the bathroom yet so not sure exactly, assuming a few ounces lower. 

Either way, definately felt the affects of DNP more as I felt more exhausted. However, still no excessive sweating or anything like that.

I've had friends tell me about their skin smoking in the cold and waking up to a soak bed. I believe they were on 600mg. Doubt I'll be going any higher than 325mg

----------


## JuliusPleaser

> How would you know after 4 days that you have no allergic reaction?
> 
> I didn't break out in hives until week 3-4 during my 2017 nationals prep. Started at 100mg and got up to 150mg. The plan was a low dosed cycle with a longer duration. Haven't touched it since nor would I ever as I personally find clen and T3 much easier to handle.
> 
> I think my allergies were abnormally bad as well. Even after starting anti-histamine and dropping the DNP it took over a week for the hives to disappear. Online I've heard of people not even dropping DNP but adding benadryl and the hives/rash disappear right away... I'm likely part of the unlucky few but worth sharing my experience


Well so far it seems I have no allergic reaction.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Well so far it seems I have no allergic reaction.


Get some Benadryl for when the hives kick in and you're scratching so much you can't sleep

----------


## jimbosmith316

> Get some Benadryl for when the hives kick in and you're scratching so much you can't sleep


Great idea especially if things get shut down. Still voluntary where I live and many things are still open.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## JuliusPleaser

How high did you guys go, dose wise?

----------


## JuliusPleaser

OK a few hours after this post I got hot AF lol. Wow.

----------


## Livinlean

> How high did you guys go, dose wise?


I got up to 300 on my trial run (before prep). I think on my second day on 250mg was when I got extremely hot. At 300mg my sweat was weird. I had to throw away my gym clothes because the smell of the sweat would not leave lol. 

Due to that experience, I realized that I had no reason to go over 150mg. Anything over that seemed to cause a nasty sweat and stomach aches combined with runny stools.

I did cardio and worked out extremely hard when dosing my DNP which is probably I could not really handle even what is considered a moderate dose but with my own personal experience I would rather dose low and train like normal and still get my cardio in. 

With all the above said, I don't think I would ever run it again. I just overall didn't feel too good. I get my results just fine from T3 and clen and can still function and use the washroom properly lolll.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

thanks for your feedback.

Ya at 250mg i def feel it more than 125mg, i probably won't go beyond this current dose.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

240.0 flat today.

----------


## Livinlean

> 240.0 flat today.


Im a bit surprised your weight isn't dropping faster. Likely holding a good amount of water. What's your water intake at?

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I'm def not drinking a gallon a day... 

Also, the days where it didn't drop dramatically I ate a bit more, but still.

I havne't done any cardio either, which would be faster.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 8

Weight: 238.2 

This is actually after eating a huge Burger King meal the night before (triple whopper, fries, nuggets)... i later had a salad with chicken.

BTW, I haven't gone to the bathroom this morning, which means I probably weight less. The DNP has an affect only bowel movements or something. Even with my AM coffee I don't move my bowels like I used to, and its usually later in the day, otherwise the weight would be less.

Also, after I eat anything, I heat up. I could bump the dose to 325mg on monday or start doing cardio, but I want to see what 250mg can do this cycle and I don't think I want to increase anything, being that I am on so low calories already.

----------


## jimbosmith316

> Day 8
> 
> Weight: 238.2 
> 
> This is actually after eating a huge Burger King meal the night before (triple whopper, fries, nuggets)... i later had a salad with chicken.
> 
> BTW, I haven't gone to the bathroom this morning, which means I probably weight less. The DNP has an affect only bowel movements or something. Even with my AM coffee I don't move my bowels like I used to, and its usually later in the day, otherwise the weight would be less.
> 
> Also, after I eat anything, I heat up. I could bump the dose to 325mg on monday or start doing cardio, but I want to see what 250mg can do this cycle and I don't think I want to increase anything, being that I am on so low calories already.


If it's working well at the current disagree I would not rush to bump it up. I here there is a sweet spot and hell.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## JuliusPleaser

i bet

----------


## jimbosmith316

> i bet


I do love the log!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Well if I'm losing about a lb a day, then I should lose over 20lbs by the time this bottle runs out... i hope this is the case lol

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 9

239.0

Again, no bathroom and eating way more last night. It seems if you eat more carbs you get hotter btw.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Still day 9.

Upped the dose to 325mg by adding another pill earlier this evening , NOW I feel it just sitting here.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 10: 237.8

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I actually don't know if the weight above is right, I just weight myself again after having my coffee and its back to 239

perhaps its stupid to post daily to to fluctuations? and I haven't been going to the bathroom regularly, so I can't possibly be getting my true weight

----------


## Livinlean

> I actually don't know if the weight above is right, I just weight myself again after having my coffee and its back to 239
> 
> perhaps its stupid to post daily to to fluctuations? and I haven't been going to the bathroom regularly, so I can't possibly be getting my true weight


Agreed. Unless you are controlling your food intake and water intake and keeping it consistent, there's no way to really tell. But even then, its probably still a good idea to note down your daily weight just for documentation purposes. It may come in useful for your next run. Just my opinion.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I just had Burger King today; the meal was probably 1800 calories. That's after going ot ShopRite walking around for over an hours heating up. If I eat again (500 calories) ill still be in deficit. Ill do some walking today as well. So my diet isn't flawless but I'm always in a deficit.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I actually don't know if the weight above is right, I just weight myself again after having my coffee and its back to 239
> 
> perhaps its stupid to post daily to to fluctuations? and I haven't been going to the bathroom regularly, so I can't possibly be getting my true weight


You're not actually going to know how much you lost til a couple weeks after the cycle, if that. Because of the half life, you're still not carb'ed back up all they way yet
You retain a ton of water on it and it fluctuates too much. The best you can do is use your average for the week, and compare week to week

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 11: weighed myself at 236.9

I seems when I eat more food, it works better. Some argue you should eat more carbs so you get hotter. Others say no carbs and go keto. It seems everytime I eat BK or something calorie dense, and then another meal with a snack later ,I lose more weight for that day. But I'm always in a deficit regardess of what I eat, being that what got me fat was surely 3000+ intake, I'm always eating 2000 to 2500 or so, depending on hunger.

What is you guys take on this carb theory? Some say its just a reaction, but others swear its what made them lose more.

----------


## Livinlean

I definitely got hotter when I ate more carbs. Can't say for sure whether it caused me to lose more weight or not but I would have carbs around noon and went all morning without sweating (PM DNP dose). 

I'm not a keto guy. Don't really believe in it although I do see the reason to utilize it just like many other diets but I enjoy carbs and work well with them.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Day 11: weighed myself at 236.9
> 
> I seems when I eat more food, it works better. Some argue you should eat more carbs so you get hotter. Others say no carbs and go keto. It seems everytime I eat BK or something calorie dense, and then another meal with a snack later ,I lose more weight for that day. But I'm always in a deficit regardess of what I eat, being that what got me fat was surely 3000+ intake, I'm always eating 2000 to 2500 or so, depending on hunger.
> 
> What is you guys take on this carb theory? Some say its just a reaction, but others swear its what made them lose more.


40% of your calories from carbs being all FRUITS and veges.
Minimum possible fats (~50-60g), the rest protein
I have done the keto thing, it doesn't work nearly well. 
Someone much smarter than me came up w this plan. Definitely the way to go.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 12: 237.1

Now I certainly ate A LOT of food yesterday and got hot several times. Again, I haven't gone to the bathroom yet, so probably each weigh-in would be minus the poop in my intestines, lol.

I only bumped the dose to 375mg a few days ago. SO I have to assume ths is the dose that is magic for me and the real fat loss should be coming from this. I look deflated so we have to also assume a lot has been water as well. 

Doing the math so far, I am losing .6 lbs a day. Doesnt' seem much compared to the other DNP stories I've heard, and being so fat I'd expect more, but I am literally doing nothing, no cardio (aside from walkin my dog once a day) and not working out. 

I am not counting calories either, although I'm certain below the intake I would eat. However, that's probably negated since I'm doing nothing. I could start doing cardio, and I probably should, like walk 20-30 mins on treadmill, but i really don't feel like it at all. Again, I want to see what DNP does unassisted. 

.6 lbs of fat isn't bad at all. When i did my cut a few years ago, I lost about 1-2lbs a week. In 3 months I lost 20 lbs. At this rate with DNP, I would lose it 3x as fast. If I have already lost 8 lbs, halfway in, I should lose another 8 by the time this ends. so 16lbs a month; 48lbs in 3 months (but not sure one should be on that long).




It seem visceral fat is the first to go as my stomach has flattened underneath but I still have my fat rolls and love handles.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 13: 

Weighed 238.3 BUT I was able to go to the bathroom and it went down to 237.0. SO this goes to show how much my other weigh-ins could be off. Last night I was hungry and ate more, so spike in weight makes sense.

I also feel and look like a water ballon, so I am certainly holding water.

I want to continue this experiment without cardio, but I'm starting to think its stupid to do so. If I am losing .6 a day, perhaps cardio will make it 1lb a day? SO I may just start doing 20 mins cardio a day after my coffee, or should I, in the name of science, see how this works without any assistance? 

I'm willing to do either. This won't be the last time I take DNP .

----------


## JuliusPleaser

OK I decided to add some HIIT cardio.

15 minutes at a 1:1 walk to sprint ratio, going from 3mph to 7mph. Got a nice sweat and endorphine rush. I figured to do this so I make up for the NEAT I would have by going out and also the lack of gym as well.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 14: Weight 238.1

Last night I got these huge cravings for calories/carbs and I ate so much food I certainly went about 3000, however, I only gained 1lb, which we can assume is water. It seems anytime my body does work, it wants to repair. Perhaps better if I increase dose to 500mg and do literally nothing.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I decided to up the dose just now to 500mg and do this until day 21, then drop DNP .

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 15: 237.7 

500mg sweat more. Less carb craving but ate a lot. I'm so flat its horrific lol.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 16: 236.0

Didn't eat like crap, did 3 laps around my block; each lap takes about 11 mins.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I have like 3 days left, I'm just gonna post a week after with final weight.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 17 I decided to stop taking DNP today. I have 10 pills, which would leave me with 2.5 days. I figured why even bother at this point. 

I weight 236.7 this am.

I lost about 10lbs, but we'll see what the final loss is and when my muscles suck up back all the glycogen. Ill report back in 7 days.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Ok, its been plenty of time off DNP 

I am still 236.6 this AM. This is after coming off and not worring about a caloric bounce. I started working out again (on the Total Gym) and I am eating in a deficit but sustainable one of 2400 calories. 

So I lost about 9-10lbs of fat after all is said and done, with no real attention to diet while on. I imagine I would have lost WAY more if I did cardio, counted calories in a deficit, and worked out, but I wanted to see what this stuff does on its own.
Now I know.

Next time I will take DNP is when the gyms are open and I have gained most of my muscle back and want to use it to melt fat off, probably months from now.

----------

